# Does Flupentixol (fluanxol) have any discontinuation problems?



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

My pdoc prescribed a short 10 day course of 1mg/day fluanxol to help reduce the irritability/anxiety I might experience while quitting weed (Smoked daily since my late teens). 

I'm a little concerned about withdrawals from this medication. Is Flupentixol like an SSRi, where stopping abruptly is just not an option, or will I be able to simply stop taking it in 10 days time without any negative withdrawals/discontinuation symptoms?

Anyone else use this med? How did it work for you?


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Well, let's share some wisdom, yay! 

I've been described some Fluanxol, or how it's called here, Deanxit, to overcome a gap untill I can see a therapist for my depression (and sa but that's not what I got it for...)

What I gathered so far:
It doesn't have any withdrawals or too bad problems unless taken in large amounts or over longer amounts of time. You could basically just stop. The only problem you'd expirience is that the positive effect it had on your anxiety, would wear off.

Therefor, you could, but shouldn't just stop. If you feel you don't need it anymore, talk to your doctor and discuss it. If they agree with you, you can stop taking it and shouldn't expirience any withdrawals.

If it's taken over prolonged time or in large amounts, it can have some negative effects. It can make you sleepy or drowsy, and it can eventually be bad for your health. (I think it does damage to your liver, but I'm not sure.) However, you shouldn't expirience any of that within 10 days.

One last thing: It does take time to start. Don't expect it to do anything for you within 10 days, it will usually take at the very least one week to kick in. So basically you could take it for 10 days and stop, but most likely you wouldn't have anything happening in that time. I got 30 pills for 30 days and I think that could be good for you aswell. Untill then you can get used to not smoking weed and the Fluanxol helps with the anxiety issues.

Good luck with becoming sober and have a great week!

Edit: Deanxit is actually a mixture of Flupentixol and Melitracin. I'm a bit surprised that you got Flupentixol, since that is to lower psychotic effects. Melitracin is the mellowing part of Deanxit that reduces anxiety and depressive thoughts. Oh, whatever, I'm not a doctor, just some guy with google and wikipedia.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Excellent post! Thanks for your insight. I did notice a dramatic increase in my mood after 7 days. But I think that has more to do with the natural upswing in my mood when it gets warmer. 

My pdoc gave me 3 x 10 renewable scripts. Going to collect my last 10 today. I feel they help mellow me out when I'm feeling hypomanic or anxious, but the effect is minimal. 

I'm a little concerned about stopping them as my irritability off them is quite noticeable. But I'll chat to my pdoc about that and hopefully be prescribed something else.


----------

